# Training treats, what is everyone using



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Like the topic says, what's a good tiny training treat to use?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

redbarn. it's soft so they can gobble it instead of stopping to chew or crunch. I use his meals for tracking.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is my current favorite training treat: Real Meat Thawed Raw Dried Dog Food Beef 2lb | WhiteDogBone.com

Technically, it's dog food, not treats, but the pieces are a perfect size for training and can be broken into even smaller pieces with your fingers, if necessary. Very wholesome and healthy, and my dogs love it. No refrigeration necessary.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

natural balance beef loaf. I just cut it in small pieces.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Red barn, natural balance, Orijen kibble, nature's variety raw tidbits, and when I am home I make my own.

I am going to attempt to freeze dry raw meat and see how it goes.... I love the freeze dried treats but they are so expensive! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

trcy said:


> natural balance beef loaf. I just cut it in small pieces.


Same here


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Hot dogs. Chopped into 4s. Cut it in half lengthwise, then cut each half in half length wise. Then chop into 1 inch 4s.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Hot dogs. Chopped into 4s. Cut it in half lengthwise, then cut each half in half length wise. Then chop into 1 inch 4s.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yap, this is exactly how i do..
.except sometimes i cut it to smaller bits.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am still very happy with the wellness wellbites. You can break or cut the squares into a lot of pieces and they stay moist. Dog loves them.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Natural balance beef roll. Or I buy salmon cook it cut it up and freeze in baggies. Take out as I need it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Biljac treats. I pinch them in half when training. Cruz likes them. But I take several different things not just the Biljac treats. I take diced string cheese, Beggin Strips broken in pieces. Natural Balance small Beef flavored loafs also. Cruz will lose interest in one treat sometimes if he gets too much.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Red Barn rolls, Natural Balance rolls, high quality kibble, and I have used some raw Bil Jac food before.

I have been using raw meat for my puppy, since its the highest value and best food response from her that I've seen. I buy the Primal 6lb bags of beef patties and cut them up while they're still mostly frozen. Then keep them frozen until I'm just about ready to use them. Then use gloves


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Zukes Minis, sometimes cheese or hot dogs to mix it up.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Kibble and/or cut up chicken gizzards


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A variety of the above to keep it interesting. Also Cheerios mixed with bacon grease.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Bravo Bonus Bites:* are 100% all meat, and made from all natural, antibiotic-free, grain free meats and organ meat protein sources.
Example:_ "Dry Roasted" Buffalo Liver: _Ingredients Grass-fed buffalo liver.
_"Freeze Dried Treats" - Venison Liver:_ Ingredients Grass-fed venison liver.
*
Bravo Training Treats:* Made from 100% muscle and organ meats and real Vermont Cheddar Cheese. Contain no grains, fillers or unnecessary additives of any kind. Perfectly sized to be held between two fingers for easy hand-to-dog feeding. 
Example: "Turkey Bites" - Ingredients: Turkey thigh meat.
Example: "Trail Mix" - Contains the following - Ingredients: Turkey Bites: turkey meat Buffalo Bites: buffalo heart Hot Dogs: *beef**, water, sea salt, celery juice and/or celery powder, sodium lactate, spices, Onion powder, garlic powder, paprika. **beef* used was never administered antibiotics or growth hormones. Vermont Cheddar Cheese: Pasteurized milk, cheese cultures, salt, enzyme. Usually available at "Pet Supply Plus" chain stores. Find a location: Pet Supplies Plus : Home Page 

*The Honest Kitchen Treats* Locate a store: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen
*Beams*: a natural dehydrated fish dog treat! They’re made from pure, wild-caught Atlantic Catfish* skins, from the clean ocean waters of Iceland, dried into savory, chewy sticks. They’re guaranteed to satisfy the pickiest of pups and are the perfect treat alternative to dried chicken snacks or bully sticks. Beams, like all our products, contain no Chinese ingredients!
*Nuzzles*: made with duck & cherries.

*Charlee Bear Treats:* "Treats are manufactured in the* USA* and all of our *ingredients are sourced in the USA *as well."
Example: *Liver Treats *Ingredients: Wheat Flour, Poultry Liver, Garlic Powder, Salt.
*NOTE: *In case your dog has allergies, ALL Charlee Bear Treats contain Wheat Flour. The Cheese & Egg contains Yeast. 
Charlee Bears can also be purchased at Pet Supply Plus

*EASY HOMEMADE TREATS*
*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Calves Liver or Lamb*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETIT ” MY FURRY FRIENDS! 
*


Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Bravo Bonus Bites:* are 100% all meat, and made from all natural, antibiotic-free, grain free meats and organ meat protein sources.
Example:_ "Dry Roasted" Buffalo Liver: _Ingredients Grass-fed buffalo liver.
_"Freeze Dried Treats" - Venison Liver:_ Ingredients Grass-fed venison liver.
*
Bravo Training Treats:* Made from 100% muscle and organ meats and real Vermont Cheddar Cheese. Contain no grains, fillers or unnecessary additives of any kind. Perfectly sized to be held between two fingers for easy hand-to-dog feeding. 
Example: "Turkey Bites" - Ingredients: Turkey thigh meat.
Example: "Trail Mix" - Contains the following - Ingredients: Turkey Bites: turkey meat Buffalo Bites: buffalo heart Hot Dogs: beef*, water, sea salt, celery juice and/or celery powder, sodium lactate, spices, Onion powder, garlic powder, paprika. *beef used was never administered antibiotics or growth hormones. Vermont Cheddar Cheese: Pasteurized milk, cheese cultures, salt, enzyme. Usually available at "Pet Supply Plus" chain stores. Find a location: Pet Supplies Plus : Home Page 

*The Honest Kitchen Treats* Locate a store: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen
*Beams*: a natural dehydrated fish dog treat! They’re made from pure, wild-caught Atlantic Catfish* skins, from the clean ocean waters of Iceland, dried into savory, chewy sticks. They’re guaranteed to satisfy the pickiest of pups and are the perfect treat alternative to dried chicken snacks or bully sticks. Beams, like all our products, contain no Chinese ingredients!
*Nuzzles*: made with duck & cherries.

*Charlee Bear Treats:* "Treats are manufactured in the* USA* and all of our *ingredients are sourced in the USA *as well."
Example: *Liver Treats *Ingredients: Wheat Flour, Poultry Liver, Garlic Powder, Salt.
*NOTE: *In case your dog has allergies, ALL Charlee Bear Treats contain Wheat Flour. The Cheese & Egg contains Yeast. 
Charlee Bears can also be purchased at Pet Supply Plus

*EASY HOMEMADE TREATS*
*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Calves Liver or Lamb*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETIT ” MY FURRY FRIENDS! 
*


Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I dehydrate sliced beef heart, make beef jerky, slice turkey hearts (make little rounds) and dehydrate those too...chicken hearts sometimes, but I cut fat off (so time consuming) so less greasy and they take 24hrs, the other noted take about 8-10 hrs using a dehydrator.

I also bake a soft treat (med.) with nominal flour (quinioa, spelt, buckwheat - never wheat however), liver (turkey, chicken or beef), blueberries, garlic, egg and coconut oil. Cut into 1" squares using a pizza cutter and freeze....take out a daily portion to thaw...I break a square into 4,5 or even 6 mini treats.

They kinda resemble the wellness ones, but I know what goes in...also not messy at all.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Dehydrated lung. Breaks up very easily


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Wellness Wellbites or Cheddar cheese cut into tiny cubes 1/4 in x1/4 in. I use both for training and tracking. I also use a variety of freeze dried raw.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Discoetheque said:


> Dehydrated lung. Breaks up very easily


Petco sells this (lamb) in large bags. Lasts a long time.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I bake my own, have tons of recipes. If I buy, it is always either Orijen Freeze-dried Raw Treats or the Purebites.. either beef liver or duck.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It all depends on what I'm doing with my dog. If I'm going somewhere with a lot of distractions, I'll bring something of high value. If I need something that will carry well in my pocket (of high value) I'll bring string cheese. 

If I'm at home and just working the dog(s) in the pasture, I'll get a handful of their normal kibble and put it in my pocket. 

If I'm teaching something new and difficult (and starting the process in my house), I'll use anything raw.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Cheyanna said:


> Hot dogs. Chopped into 4s. Cut it in half lengthwise, then cut each half in half length wise. Then chop into 1 inch 4s.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto. Long ago one of my GSD obedience trainers taught me this one...only I microwave til they're dry and bag them...they last for months--unless you use them all.


----------

